# My port won't compile



## gadgetmo (Apr 4, 2012)

I wanted to download emacs. So I did the following:

```
cd /usr
mkdir ports
cd ports
mkdir editors
cd editors
ftp ftp.freebsd.org
cd /pub/FreeBSD/ports/powerpc/packages-9-stable/editors/
get emacs-23.4,2.tbz
quit
mkdir emacs
tar xvjf emacs-23.4,2.tbz -C emacs
cd emacs
make
```

With the last command, I got the following error:

```
make: no target to make.
```

This is all on a completely new install of FreeBSD on a PowerBook G4.

What am I doing wrong?

BTW, I am a n00b.

Thanks,
Arthur.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Apr 4, 2012)

Well, please read the Handbook: http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/ports.html

You're basically trying to create a directory that should already be there when you install the ports tree, you're downloading a package (not the port tarball) and you're trying to compile that. Either use source installs (ports) or binary packages. See the Handbook for the proper procedures.


----------



## gadgetmo (Apr 4, 2012)

Thank you so much for the quick reply. I see what I am doing wrong. 

BTW, can you download packages to anywhere?

Thanks,
Arthur


----------

